# Screenwriting MFA - is it possible or am I just dreaming?



## LRaeS89 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Everybody!

I am a senior at St. Johns College in New Mexico where I am getting my degree in Liberal Arts. Which means I know a little about everything and a lot about nothing. I want to go to graduate school for screenwriting next fall (ideally). 

The problem is I am absolutely petrified that I won't have an undergrad degree in anything like film. I know that certain schools say that's okay - but is it really? Is it possible for me to get accepted into a school or should I wait and try and get more experience outside of college first?

I have a pretty sizable portfolio and my work is strong. Is that really the most important thing like they said?

I am willing to apply anywhere and everywhere but what schools do you think are more willing to take someone with less experience?

Any help would be sooooooo appreciated!!!!!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## KrisKelvin (Jun 15, 2011)

You definitely don't need a degree in film, especially for screenwriting.  

But getting into an MFA Screenwriting program straight out of undergrad is not easy.  Of course I haven't read your work so I don't know, but I would apply your statement about a sizable portfolio and strong work to my own application””and probably a bunch of other soon-to-be college graduates (or at least we were when we applied).  And I had a great GPA from a top tier school, as well as a pretty comprehensive resume for someone my age.  My final results were not very good.

It varies by school, but (just from my own experience) screenwriting programs especially seem to place a lot of interest in the person as opposed to the body of work.  Real life often provides the inspiration for your stories, so people who have been out in the real world for at least a couple years seem like more attractive applicants.  Or at least, people who come from interesting backgrounds even if they're young. 

My two cents?  If you can afford to apply to a bunch of schools then do that, because you never know who will end up taking you.  But for someone straight out of college, I think the odds of getting in UCLA and AFI are particularly slim (like they each take 1 or 2 people per year straight from undergrad).  Your chances at USC are probably a little better, while somewhere like Chapman seems especially receptive to taking students straight from undergrad.  I'm not too sure what the numbers are at other schools like Loyola Marymount, Texas, and the east coast schools, though some of those aren't purely screenwriting programs in case that makes a difference.

Also, really consider before you apply why you want to go to grad school.  You need to do smart research and understand both the pros and cons about attending an MFA program in general, because they're certainly not for everyone.


----------



## RobbieBlock (Jun 15, 2011)

It's absolutely possible, you should apply.  I was an Econ and Poli Sci major, low GPA without any film experience.  Have some faith in your writing samples and write an excellent personal statement and you will definitely have a shot.  These programs are quite competitive, but the only chance to get in is to try.


----------

